# Homemade Fix+



## sweetie (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone used the homemade fix+ recipe 1 part glycerin to 8 parts water or something like that?  Does it work well?  How does it compare to fix+.

Thanks


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm...I could be wrong, but I thought the Glycerin/water combo was for a homemade mixing medium, _not_ Fix+.  I'd be hesitant to spray Glycerin on my face for sure, but as a mixing medium it works perfectly.  If you want the exact recipe, check out EnKore's channel on Youtube


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 12, 2009)

I've never heard of it....someone will come along who has....but if I'm not mistaken fix+ has minerals, green tea, chamomille, and I'm sure a long list of other stuff......


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Fix+ has *caffeine* (drools!)

Ingredients in Fix+;



Spring water 
Butylene glycol 
Glycerin 
Cucumber extract 
Chamomile extract 
Green Tea extract 
Vitamin E 
Panthenol Pro Vitamin B5 
Arginine (an amino acid) 
Caffeine - Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PEG hydrogenated castor oil 
PPG-26-Buteth-26 
Fragrance 
Disodium EDTA 
Phenoxyethanol 
Methylparaben 
It's difficult to see how just water and glycerin would be quite the same.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Mixing medium (water based);



Water 
Glycerin 
Butylene glycol 
Chamomile extract 
Xantham gum 
Phenoxyethanol 
Methylparaben


----------



## sweetie (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Hmm...I could be wrong, but I thought the Glycerin/water combo was for a homemade mixing medium, not Fix+. I'd be hesitant to spray Glycerin on my face for sure, but as a mixing medium it works perfectly. If you want the exact recipe, check out EnKore's channel on Youtube
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did see that video by Enkore.  I could have sworn he said something about homemade fix+ too, but here is another video on youtube that talks about it.  

YouTube - Homemade Mixing Medium and Fix+ Dupe


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't seen that vid, but I make my own mixing medium using 3 parts water, 1 part glycerin and put it in a little spray bottle.

I only make small batches because i dont go through it that quickly, but mostly what I use it for is applying shadows [kinda] wet. I actually swipe the brush onto the shadow while it's dry, and then I spray some of the MM on the back of my hand and pat the brush into it, and then on my lids. Same effect , but you don't ruin your shadows! It's also great to use with pigments or loose mineral e/s to make liner, or a sticky base for eyeshadows too..


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I make my own homemade mixing medium too. Be sure to make small batches because they do get moldy. I think I saw mold in my MM cuz I didn't finish using it and a few weeks later I saw greenish stuff in it. Not sure what it was but I chucked it asap!!!

About the homemade Fix+, there are a lot of ingredients involved and i heard from pursebuzz that it is gonna cost more to make your homemade fix+ than if you just bought a bottle at MAC. Seems true because it'd be hard (and maybe expensive) to get a hold of all the ingredients involved for Fix+.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Seems true because it'd be hard (and maybe expensive) to get a hold of all the ingredients involved for Fix+._

 
Not only that, when something is described as an "extract" of a botanical it may contain only a few components from the plant having been processed to remove others.

The ingredient list also gives no indication of quantities of the individual ingredients.  To get anywhere close, even knowing proportions, you'd need a set of laboratory chemical balances.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

Your going to be better off forking over that $16 plus tax for the real stuff. It is worth it though!

You COULD try mixing the water and glycerin but don't expect the same effect that it'll give you as using the Fix+. Just use more water than you would use in the homemade mixing medium. But remember you'll be missing out on all the goodies (Minerals, Vitamins, Caffeine, and Antioxidants) that the real stuff has to offer.


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a non-alcohol toner that contains glycerine as a fix+ dupe


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 5, 2009)

To be honest, I really doubt that Fix+ is able to do anything good for your skin when most of us apply it over our makeup...To me, it's much more a cosmetic than skincare product, because I used it to get a dewy glow with my foundation.  So, ultimately, all the fancy ingredients don't mean much.

I use Burt's Bees Rosewater Glycerin Toner instead these days.  $12 for more than twice the product.  No caffeine though.  But I think their Tomato Toner has it.


----------



## primor2 (Nov 6, 2009)

i love fix plus for my foundation i havent really tried it for shadows well i have and i did think it was pretty good but i probably preffer to use the home made glycerin spray for my shadows i love it but i havent used it on my face lol so i guess i use both lol


----------



## bbseh (Nov 17, 2009)

Many of the other ingredients are probably just preservatives, and topical vitamins don't really do much. If you want vitamins, just eat food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't tried homemade fix+ but I will make a batch when I buy a bottle of glycerin =)


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* 

 
_To be honest, I really doubt that Fix+ is able to do anything good for your skin when most of us apply it over our makeup...To me, it's much more a cosmetic than skincare product, because I used it to get a dewy glow with my foundation. So, ultimately, all the fancy ingredients don't mean much.

I use Burt's Bees Rosewater Glycerin Toner instead these days. $12 for more than twice the product. No caffeine though. But I think their Tomato Toner has it._

 
it still has an effect on the skin, whether its applied over or under makeup.  makeup doesn't act as a sealant on the skin, so products and ingredients still reach the skin and penetrate into the epidermis.


----------



## nliedel (Mar 21, 2010)

Gack. I ADORE Enkore. Worship at his magical feet, but the water Glycerin mix is a germ-bath waiting to happen. The minute you put water in ANYTHING you need a preservative, or it's going to grow massive amounts of stuff you do not want by your eyes.  You can't see it till it's really bad, but it's there. I make mineral makeup and did a test at 24 hours for microbes and it scared me. BAD! If you make it, keep it in the fridge and make new every third day. Sounds like I'm paranoid, but these are our eyes. Oh, and used distilled water with nothing in it and put the cap on immediately. 

I know, paranoia, big destroya, but I've got MS and my eyes have enough issues already.


----------



## Abbe (Apr 19, 2012)

I've tried the receipe.  It's 1 part glycerine to 3 parts water (make sure it's distilled water).  Works great.  Don't make too much of it though as it is prone to germ growth.  I make a fresh bottle once a week.  I don't mind the extra work as it costs a lot less than buying the MAC product.  If you're diligent and sanitize your spray bottle every week, you should be fine.  Another recipe I found on the web is adding to the general recipe 1 part rose-water, 2 drops of the following oils:  tea tree, aloe vera and grape-seed.  Works great too.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Trying this next weekend!


----------

